# MeteoCercal - http://www.meteocercal.info



## Werk_AG (24 Fev 2013 às 02:50)

Aqui fica mais uma estação amadora, baseada numa Auriol H13726 + Arduino, e uns extras... RS com sensor de temperatura / humidade independente da unidade base.
A estação fica localizada junto à orla oriental da Serra do Montejunto.

http://www.meteocercal.info

Obrigado a todos que colaboraram no software para o Arduino, sem o qual esta estação nem existiria.
Obrigado tambem a todos que contribuem e mantêm espaços como este fórum.




​


----------



## Thomar (24 Fev 2013 às 09:42)

Werk_AG disse:


> Aqui fica mais uma estação amadora, baseada numa modesta Auriol H13726, em breve com uns extras, ainda em construção.
> A estação fica localizada junto à orla oriental da Serra do Montejunto.
> 
> http://www.meteocercal.info
> ...



Meus parabéns! 
Mais uma estação online! Site simples e intuitivo, Parabéns!


----------



## zejorge (24 Fev 2013 às 17:10)

Os meus parabéns!!!!

É sempre bom termos mais uma estação a fornecer dados.....


----------



## lsalvador (24 Fev 2013 às 18:28)

Muito bom. Parabéns


----------



## WHORTAS (24 Fev 2013 às 19:10)

Parabens


----------



## Werk_AG (24 Fev 2013 às 20:51)

Obrigado a todos pelo opinião e incentivo. Espero poder ir melhorando... 




zejorge disse:


> Os meus parabéns!!!!
> 
> É sempre bom termos mais uma estação a fornecer dados.....



Gostei da página da sua estação (www.meteoconstancia.info)...Very clean!


----------



## meteocacem (7 Mar 2013 às 19:19)

Está magnífico... 

Parabéns!


----------



## Werk_AG (10 Mar 2013 às 02:54)

MeteoCacém, obrigado pelo incentivo.

Não seria justo se não referisse o meu agradecimento a todos que, quer neste, quer em outros fóruns têm tornado público o seu trabalho, sem o qual o site www.meteocercal.info , certamente não teria as funcionalidades que tem. 

Espero um dia, poder tambem contribuir para a comunidade com algum trabalho meu.

Cumprimentos


----------



## actioman (10 Mar 2013 às 03:29)

Werk_AG disse:


> MeteoCacém, obrigado pelo incentivo.
> 
> Não seria justo se não referisse o meu agradecimento a todos que, quer neste, quer em outros fóruns têm tornado público o seu trabalho, sem o qual o site www.meteocercal.info , certamente não teria as funcionalidades que tem.
> 
> ...



Muito bom Werk_AG 

Parabéns pela estação e site!


----------



## Werk_AG (10 Mar 2013 às 20:54)

Obrigado actioman

Os gráficos e os alertas no topo da página inicial, foram ideias "roubadas" do seu site http://www.meteoelvas.com/ que considero um dos melhores. Cheguei até ele porque tenho estado a seguir os seus post's no fórum do Cumulos sobre a utilização de mysql.

Fica aqui o meu obrigado pessoal ao seu trabalho.

O servidor que aloja a página, tem estado hoje com operações de manutenção, e o site não teve actualizações desde a madrugada até perto das 17h00, mas agora parece-me que já está tudo bem.


----------



## Werk_AG (27 Mar 2013 às 23:00)

Foram instalados recentemente no MeteoCercal, dois novos Scripts da autoria Murry Conarroe (Wildwood Weather), que fornecem relatórios muito detalhados, que me parecem muito interessantes.

Para quem utiliza as Saratoga Templates, e desejar tambem utilizar estes scripts deixo aqui o ficheiro com a tradução para Português, que deve ser acrescentado ao ficheiro language-pt.txt.
Agradeço qualquer correcção que possa melhorar a tradução efectuada.

Murry_Conarroe_Script_pt_language




​


----------



## Werk_AG (17 Mai 2013 às 20:37)

Finalmente e após muitas horas de trabalho, com base nos excelentes scripts de Mark Crossley, foram adicionados ao MeteoCercal, gráficos Highchart com dados praticamente em tempo real provenientes de base de dados MySQL.

Para breve tambem HighChart Graphs, com todo o histórico da estação.

http://www.meteocercal.info/recentGraphs.php

Continuam em fase experimental os sensores (Home Made) de Radição Solar e UV, pelo que os valores apresentados podem apresentar erros consideráveis.
O sensor de UV, a partir de hoje* em versão 2, deverá estar já muito próximo da versão final.

Sugestões e críticas são sempre bem vindas.

* hoje quer dizer Domingo 19-05-2013


----------



## hvalentim (23 Mai 2013 às 19:49)

Os gráficos w/m2 parecem ligeiramente desfasados do meio-dia solar, mas também pode ser dos dias.
De resto parece maduro. Parabéns.


----------



## Werk_AG (23 Mai 2013 às 23:28)

Acho que você tem razão. Sabe que sou pouco experiente nestas coisas, mas já tinha sentido ali qualquer coisa... assim como uma tendência para obter leituras menores durante o periodo da tarde.

Acho que agora ou se trata de um problema na montagem do sensor, ou do angulo de leitura dos mesmo que não é de 180º.

Neste momento o sensor já está desmontado, durante esta noite vou tentar proceder a algumas alterações. Amanhã se verá se melhorou ou piorou. A parte da construção mecanica é a mais dificil para mim.

Vamos ver se durante este fim de semana consigo tambem iniciar as experiências com o sensor baseado em celula fotovoltaica.

Obrigado pelo comentário


----------



## Werk_AG (24 Mai 2013 às 16:53)

Muito interessantes as primeiras leituras da Radiação Solar, baseadas na teoria do Chuck Wright... Online, por agora, continua o sistema baseado no sensor de intensidade luminosa, até ver se a "coisa" se mostra estável e com leiruras consistentes e crediveis.

Obrigado hvalentim por ter publicado o link para essa informação


----------



## Werk_AG (25 Mai 2013 às 20:56)

Os dados apresentados no MeteoCercal, relativos à Radiação Solar, a partir de hoje inclusive, já são com proveniência no novo sensor, baseado em célula fotovoltaica.

O sistema apresenta-se estável e consistente.


----------



## Werk_AG (7 Jul 2013 às 01:26)

O sistema responsável pela captação dos dados de temperatura e humidade do ar, radiação solar e índice UV do MeteoCercal, que desde à meses tem vindo a funcionar com o seu hardware montado numa placa de testes...






​
... foi desde a madrugada de ontem, alterado para uma nova versão, agora montado numa placa de CI de qualidade industrial.





​
- Melhoria do sistema de emissão RF - alçance superior a 250 metros
- Emissor de RF alimentado apenas quando envia dados - melhor gestão energética.






​

Tambem os sensores de Radiação Solar e Indice UV, já na sua versão 3.0 mostram estar a aguentar-se muito bem, mesmo com as elevadas temperaturas que se têm feito sentir, especialmente nos últimos dias, revelando que os cuidados tidos na sua construção estão a valer a pena.
















​
Parece inclinado, mas está perfeitamente na horizontal.
Como sempre, tudo disponível para download na página do MeteoCercal.

E por agora é tudo... mas hà mais na forja!




​


----------



## actioman (7 Jul 2013 às 02:07)

Werk_AG realmente incrível todo este trabalho e empenho em construir e montar uma estação completamente home-made! Eu pessoalmente estou impressionado pela positiva com tão grande esforço e dedicação.
Serve-me a mim e certamente a tantos outros de inspiração! Muitos parabéns pelo trabalho conseguido! 

Quanto ao base de dados MySQL e os gráficos, que já referiste em posts atrás, acho que ainda me vais ter de dar uma lições de como deixar isso a funcionar, pois é das coisas que acho mais importantes existirem num site de meteorologia a par de mostrar as condições actuais, o poder consultar no tempo de existência da estação qualquer uma das suas variáveis. A isso sim, eu chamo partilha!

O script das condições meteorológicas também me parece muito interessante e acertado!

O Meteocercal, juntamente com mais algumas estações amadoras desta vasta comunidade MeteoPT, é certamente dos locais que me dá muito gosto visitar, mais que não seja pela dedicação e constante procura de acuidade nos dados que registam e partilham! 

Em quanto calculas que já poderá estar todo este teu trabalho?


----------



## Werk_AG (7 Jul 2013 às 03:53)

Obrigado pelas tuas palavras relativamente ao MeteoCercal e ao trabalho desenvolvido, tem sido realmente muito intensivo, mas proveitoso.
Quase nada sei desta ciência que é a Meteorologia, mas tenho me esforçado por tentar aprender um pouco aqui e ali, especialmente no que está relacionado com os dados das estações meteorológicas, pois considero muito importante, que ao colocar dados online eles sejam o mais correctos possível, ou não terão qualquer interesse, nem para nada nem para ninguem.



> Quanto ao base de dados MySQL e os gráficos, que já referiste em posts atrás, acho que ainda me vais ter de dar uma lições de como deixar isso a funcionar, pois é das coisas que acho mais importantes existirem num site de meteorologia a par de mostrar as condições actuais, o poder consultar no tempo de existência da estação qualquer uma das suas variáveis. A isso sim, eu chamo partilha!



Eu sei que anda atrás disso faz um tempo, tenho lido os seus post's nos fóruns internacionais...
Como sabe os script's para o Highcharts Graphs são da autoria do Mark Crossley que nunca os publicou de forma clara, embora tenha deixado várias pistas de como os obter 
Eu "pedi-os emprestados" do server dele (em contrapartida forneci a tradução Portuguesa agora incluída nos Steel Gauges), e antes de os usar publicamente, pedi-lhe autorização em privado... pela resposta dele posso deduzir que tem gosto em que sejam usados (apesar de não os ter publicado na integra por razões que entendo), pelo que terei todo o gosto em ajudar-te no que poder.
Pelo que vejo no teu site, não tens grandes problemas em editar codigo PHP  (tens o ajax-dashboard modificado) ou editar Javascript (nada sei de Java, mas codigo é quase tudo igual, basta tentar entende-lo e fazer umas pequenas alterações). Criar umas tabelas em MySQL tambem não deverá ser problema, e suponho que o seu server permitirá criar alguns cron jobs.
Falaremos em privado sobre isso...

Pessoalmente tambem acho, que, o registo histórico dos dados, é tão, e quiça mais importante do que  o disponibilizar dos dados do momento, pelos estudos e análises que podem vir a permitir fazer.



> O script das condições meteorológicas também me parece muito interessante e acertado!



Penso que se refere ao script do Buford T. Justice - Sager Weathercast.
Desde o lançamento do mesmo que tenho vindo a trocar bastante correspondencia com o autor. Ele está muito empenhado em ir melhorando o funcionamento do script em latitudes diferentes daquelas para o qual o modelo Sager original foi concebido. O script tem vindo a melhorar. Tem um "grande" senão, que é depender muito da actualização manual da variável "current conditions" no Cumulus, mas qualquer dia, talvez não precise disso... quem sabe.
Penso que o MeteoCercal terá sido dos primeiros sites a inclui-lo numa template Saratoga. O BT acabou por me pedir a modificação que fiz e depois publicou-a adaptada para a template USA (como é no ajax-dasboard.php não é fácil ver onde é feita).



> Em quanto calculas que já poderá estar todo este teu trabalho?



O custo inicial de qualquer coisa que involve alguma investigação e experimentalismo é normalmente superior ao custo que será depois construir essa mesma coisa. Certamente já vai em mais do que teria gasto com a compra de uma estação gama baixa, mas tem-me trazido muito prazer e conhecimentos extra, alguns que até acabo por utilizar em outros projectos. Algumas das técnicas quer de software quer de hardware desenvolvidas na transmissão de dados por RF usando o Arduino, já foram aplicadas com exito na construção de um equipamento Wireless para sinalização de câmaras de video profissionais (para uso com sistemas TriCaster). Por vezes, o gasto por um lado trás retorno por outro, mesmo que não seja apenas financeiro.

PS: O MeteoElvas é um site que tambem visito com alguma frequência. Deixa-me confessar-te uma coisa... faz já algum tempo "copiei" do teu site a ideia da insersão dos alertas meteorológicos logo no topo da template Saratoga. Achei e continuo a achar importante essa informação estar em destaque.


----------



## Werk_AG (27 Ago 2013 às 00:49)

Iniciou-se hoje a 1ª fase da instalação do novo hardware da MeteoCercal. 

Os novos sensores de velocidade e direção do vento (da Watson) estão instalados desde à cerca de um mês e desde então têm estado em testes com a nova plataforma de hardware. No coração do novo sistema está um microcontrolador Atmel ATmega328 a 16Mhz. Totalmente desenhado "in house" o novo hardware foi batizado de WeatherDuino.

O WeatherDuino foi desenhado com capacidade para efectuar e enviar via wireless, leituras da velocidade e direção do vento a cada 1,5 segundos, sendo que irá ser utilizado com leituras e envios a cada 3 segundos.

O Weatherduino é tambem responsável pela leitura e envio dos dados de outros sensores que compõe a estação, tais como pluviómetro, temperatura e humidade exterior, radiação solar e índice UV.

Por agora, e nesta primeira fase foram instalados no exterior, apenas o sistema de fornecimento de energia com base solar, e a caixa estanque IP68 que irá albergar a bateria e restante hardware necessário. 

A data prevista para conclusão total da instalação é final de Setembro 2013, seguindo-se mais um período de testes. Se tudo correr como previsto, em meados de Outubro já serão utilizados publicamente os dados provenientes do WeatherDuino.

Seguem-se algumas fotos da 1ª fase da instalação:





















​


----------



## Werk_AG (1 Set 2013 às 03:39)

Completa a 2ª Fase da Instalação.

Eis então a nova board WeatherDuino! Desta vez em cor branco.

É através dela que serão lidos, processados e enviados por RF, todos os dados da estação  MeteoCercal.

O software para ela, foi tambem praticamente todo reescrito. Muitas e muitas horas de trabalho investidas no software. Possivelmente será tornado público, daqui a algum tempo.

Para já, estamos online com um misto de dados do sistema antigo e do novo... da Auriol vai ficar apenas o pluviómetro, que não consta que tenha grandes problemas. 

No entanto, o sistema anterior, que já só recorria ao anemómetro e pluviómetro da Auriol vai manter-se em funcionamento, como sistema de recurso.

Isto é que é um entretem...

Criticas, sugestões, ideias, etc, são sempre bem vindas.










​
Aqui um pormenor do sistema de alimentação. Muito sobredimensionado, a pensar no Inverno e naqueles dias consecutivos de pouco ou nenhum sol... bateria Yuasa 12V, 9Ah 45W,  regulador de carga solar e painel de 10W (imagem no post anterior).





​


----------



## filipe cunha (1 Set 2013 às 16:23)

Werk_AG disse:


> Aqui um pormenor do sistema de alimentação. Muito sobredimensionado, a pensar no Inverno e naqueles dias consecutivos de pouco ou nenhum sol... bateria Yuasa 12V, 9Ah 45W,  regulador de carga solar e painel de 10W (imagem no post anterior).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O controlador é igual ao meu, o meu é de 20A, a minha bateria é de 7AH, o meu painel de 10W, às 13Horas já pisca o led da bateria por sobrecarga


----------



## Werk_AG (1 Set 2013 às 21:18)

Este é a versão de 10A.
Uma coisa que gostei nestes controladores, é o seu baixo consumo, apenas 30mA. Tive oportunidade de testar um outro modelo muito popular, que consumia quase 100mA, além de que o sistema de carga não era PWM.



> ...às 13Horas já pisca o led da bateria por sobrecarga



Deve querer dizer que às 13h o led verda pisca porque a bateria já atingiu o seu nível de carga máximo...
Dependo do consumo durante o periodo nocturno, que no meu caso é bastante baixo (não ultrapassa os 150mA, incluindo o consumo do proprio controlador), de modo geral a bateria recupera rapidamente.
No seu caso o que está a alimentar com o sistema solar?


----------



## filipe cunha (2 Set 2013 às 13:35)

Werk_AG disse:


> Este é a versão de 10A.
> Uma coisa que gostei nestes controladores, é o seu baixo consumo, apenas 30mA. Tive oportunidade de testar um outro modelo muito popular, que consumia quase 100mA, além de que o sistema de carga não era PWM.
> 
> 
> ...



Boas
No meu caso está a alimentar uma fan de pc de 8cms, 24h/dia, assim de cabeça não sei o consumo, mas acho que mesmo em dias de inverno deve de dar para ventilar os sensores


----------



## Werk_AG (2 Set 2013 às 16:17)

Esse tipo de ventoinha, normalmente têm uma potência à volta de 1,2W, o que dá um consumo na casa dos 100mA. Considerando isso mais o consumo do proprio regulador e arredondando por excesso para um consumo permanente de uns 150mA, a sua bateria completamente carregada deverá ser capaz de manter os sistema sem receber qualquer carga, por umas 40 horas... mais coisa menos coisa.
Com um painel de 10W, mesmo com alguns dias "escuros" não deverá ter problemas... e se a fan parar no Inverno tambem não é grave.

Alguns estudos indicam que a ventoinha num escudo de radiação só tem alguma relevância na precisão da medida das temperaturas, quando as velocidades do vento são baixas e as temperaturas externas são elevadas.

Foi devido às conclusões deste estudo, que quando construi o WeatherDuino, lhe incluí a possibilidade de controlar o ligar e desligar da ventoinha em função das condições de vento e temperatura do momento.

PS: Queria colocar em anexo um desses estudos, aliás um documento muito interessante sobre escudos de radiação, mas creio que não tenho permissões no fórum para isso.

Pesquisar na internet por:

Low-cost Shielding to Minimize Radiation Errors of Temperature Sensors in the Field

_Julie M. Tarara1
USDA-ARS, Horticultural Crops Research Unit, 24106 N. Bunn Road,
Prosser, WA 99350

Gwen-Alyn Hoheisel
Washington State University Extension, 1121 Dudley Avenue, Prosser, WA
99350_


----------



## filipe cunha (2 Set 2013 às 20:33)

Werk_AG disse:


> Esse tipo de ventoinha, normalmente têm uma potência à volta de 1,2W, o que dá um consumo na casa dos 100mA. Considerando isso mais o consumo do proprio regulador e arredondando por excesso para um consumo permanente de uns 150mA, a sua bateria completamente carregada deverá ser capaz de manter os sistema sem receber qualquer carga, por umas 40 horas... mais coisa menos coisa.
> Com um painel de 10W, mesmo com alguns dias "escuros" não deverá ter problemas... e se a fan parar no Inverno tambem não é grave.
> 
> Alguns estudos indicam que a ventoinha num escudo de radiação só tem alguma relevância na precisão da medida das temperaturas, quando as velocidades do vento são baixas e as temperaturas externas são elevadas.
> ...




Muito bem, tem ai boas ideias para RSs ventilados


----------



## Werk_AG (7 Set 2013 às 23:30)

A partir das zero horas de hoje (07-09-2013) a MeteoCercal passou a utilizar o novo anemómetro e cata-vento da Watson (8681-WSS e 8681-WDC).

Para já, e em relação aos da Auriol, noto uma maior sencibilidade aos ventos fracos e uma melhor capacidade de resposta às rajadas de vento, possívelmente devido à maior dimensão das conchas.





​


----------



## Werk_AG (18 Jan 2014 às 01:01)

Faz amanhã, 19 de Janeiro um ano, que o país acordou debaixo de um temporal de má memória para muitos Portugueses. Ventos fortes causaram quebras no fornecimento de energia electrica e estragos avultados em grandes áreas do país.

Faz amanhã um ano, que nessa manhã, por entre falhas de energia electrica e muita confusão, a MeteoCercal iniciava a sua presença online!


----------



## actioman (18 Jan 2014 às 13:21)

Werk_AG disse:


> Faz amanhã, 19 de Janeiro um ano, que o país acordou debaixo de um temporal de má memória para muitos Portugueses. Ventos fortes causaram quebras no fornecimento de energia electrica e estragos avultados em grandes áreas do país.
> 
> Faz amanhã um ano, que nessa manhã, por entre falhas de energia electrica e muita confusão, a MeteoCercal iniciava a sua presença online!



Não podia deixar de passar esta data sem deixar aqui os meus parabéns ao colega de fórum Werk_AG e que se cumpram muitos. 
É uma das estações que sigo atentamente pois sei que prima pela qualidade dos dados medidos e isso é o que importa realmente quando se pretende partilhar publicamente.
Para além de tudo isto também está por detrás do projecto uma pessoa que comparte algo a que dou particular valor e é a partilha desinteressada e a entreajuda quando solicitado e eu posso dar constância directa disso mesmo. Obrigado!

O dia que a minha estação chegue ao final de vida serei possivelmente mais um adepto das estações meteorológicas _home made_ e no meteoecercal existe já muito trabalho e informação para que outros se aventurem num projecto do género! 

Grande abraço aqui dos _alentejos_ e um Bom Ano Novo 2014.


----------



## Werk_AG (20 Jan 2014 às 03:48)

Olá caro amigo da MeteoElvas.

Muito obrigado pelos parabens ao 1º aniversário da MeteoCercal, e tambem pelas suas palavras de encorajamento.
Na verdade, e como sabe, a vertente net da minha estação nasceu tendo como inspiração o layout da sua estação, e não e nada por acaso que se assemelham... ainda recentemente lhe "copiei" umas coisinhas! Gostei do slideshow no header... ehehehe

Quanto à partilha de trabalho, sabe o que penso sobre o assunto: O conjunto é sempre mais do que a soma das partes!
A esse respeito poderia fazer minhas as suas palavras, pois a partilha e entreajuda tem sido mutúa.


Fico feliz por saber que um dia encara a possibilidade de avançar para um sistema baseano no WeatherDuino Pro2, o sistema tem-se revelado estável e fiável, e está em constante desenvolvimento quer ao nivel do software quer do hardware. Os dados obtidos, dependem é claro da qualidade dos sensores, mas tambem, e como bem aprendi por aqui, muito em especial do seu posicionamento, coisa que o sistema WeatherDuino permite grande liberdade, pois pode funcionar com vários emissores, cada um captando dados de determinado tipo e posicionados onde for mais indicado (temp/hum num local, anemometro noutro local, e pluviometro num outro ainda, como é o caso na MeteoCercal).

Por enquanto o software do WeatherDuino ainda não é publico, mas sê-lo-à possivelmente ainda no decorrer de 2014.

Quando à pouco mais de um ano atrás, comprei uma Auriol, mal sabia no que me ía meter! Tem dado imenso trabalho, mas tambem imenso prazer!

Cumprimentos amigo, e até sempre.


----------



## Werk_AG (27 Mar 2014 às 03:32)

Parece que andam para aí a aparecer umas estações com ecrans a cores... 

TFT touch 5"" CPU RAIO 8875 - 16 Megas RAM onboard for icons or graphics - Font ROM with Arial and Times Roman fonts
System CPU: ARM Cortex-M3 84Mhz

Dois "sets" com 17 icons para direção do vento, dois sets para condições actuais (Sol, Chuva Dia, Chuva Noite, etc), tres "sets" de cores para menus e titulos. Nada de butões, basta tocar-lhes e mudam de "set". Icons dinamicos, mudam consoante as condições... sistema de controlo de rega com capacidade para oito circuitos, 60 programas, e controlo das electroválvulas por wireless.
Screen saver automático com relogio de grandes dimensões, e sleep mode programável.

Em implementação:
- Ligação ethernet, para ajuste automático do relogio via NTP.
- Programação remota do sistema de rega.
- Capacidade para controlar localmente sistemas domótica X10.

Um pequeno brinquedo!  



























​
Breve coloco por aqui um videozinho...




​


----------



## actioman (27 Mar 2014 às 12:41)

Incrível Werk_AG! 

Sim senhor que trabalho incrível e interessante! E essa consola toda colorida está um mimo. Pelo que vejo conseguem-se colocar lá os ícones de forma personalizada e tudo. E a cereja no topo do bolo é a integração com outras atarefas como o caso da agricultura nas regas e com a domótica! Excelente!

E como se comporta ao nível da estabilidade? 

Abraço e força WeatherDuino Pro2!


----------



## Werk_AG (27 Mar 2014 às 20:26)

Olá actioman

Obrigado pelo teu comentário.

Efectivamente é possível utilizar qualquer tipo de icons ou imagens (fotos inclusive) que se pretender. O display utilizado não é um daqueles vulgares displays que se ligam a um Arduino, e todo o processamento fica em cima do Arduino. Efectivamente ele é controlado por um Arduino, neste caso um Arduino DUE, mas a RAM para graficos e a ROM para fontes de letra está instalada no hardware dos display, e o acesso é extremamente rápido. Por outro lado a utilização de um DUE, contribui tambem para a rapidez do sistema, pois no DUE o bus SPI pode trabalhar a velocidades superiores aos 4Mhz dos vulgares Arduinos.

De notar que esta consola é um "add on" ao sistema WeatherDuino e em nada afecta ou pode afectar os dados utilizados na MeteoCercal. Tambem ela recebe os dados por wirelless, mas não está ligada ao PC com o Cumulus.

A sua questão relativa à estabilidade, creio que se relaciona mais com o sistema de rega, ou seja a segurança e fiábilidade do mesmo.
O que está feito prevê algumas medidas de segurança:
A frequência utilizada no sistema wireless de controlo da rega não é a mesma da que é utilizada no sistema de dados da estação meteorológica. Por outro lado, o receptor do sistema de rega, e que efectivamente actua nas electroválvulas inclui ailguns sistemas de segurança, que prevêem a possibilidade de problemas de comunicação. Por exemplo, se uma determinada electroválvula é activada, e devido a algum problema não recebe o sinal para a desligar, isso irá acontecer de qualquer forma ao fim de um tempo pré-determinado, e nestes casos só será possível voltar a activá-la de novo após intervenção manual.

Quanto à questão rega, fico por aqui, para não correr o risco de ficar fora da temática deste fórum.

Abraço

PS: Recebeu o meu e_mail, sobre os Highchart Graphs?


----------

